# cast net sizes



## hawkdriver (May 30, 2015)

just wondering what size nest you guys are using. i'm looking at purchasing a betts super pro in 8' diameter and 3/8" mesh. i have some experience throwing a net, just wanna make sure I'm buying the right size for pogeys and other baits. The 8' with 3/8" mesh has 1.3lbs of lead for each radial foot. thanks y'all


----------



## oldenred (May 30, 2015)

that will work just fine but you won't be able to catch eatin shrimp with it. has to be 5/8" for that


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (May 30, 2015)

Check out Lee Fisher Bait Buster nets.  A little more expensive but well worth it.  They are hand made and last forever.  I have the 8ft Menhaden Bait Buster and the 10ft..I use the 8ft almost all the time..1.50pds of lead and 5/8 mesh..six panel..it pancakes and sinks fast.  I use the 10ft if I am in deep water or the water is super clear.


----------



## hawkdriver (Aug 15, 2015)

Y'all think 1/2" mesh at 1.5lbs per foot would be a pretty good combo? I'd like to be able to catch bait shrimp as well as Pogies. Thanks


----------



## Steve762us (Aug 15, 2015)

I've used both 3/8" and 5/8", and settled on the 5/8" for use all year long. It seems to snag less undesired fish, and less 'too-small-for-bait' shrimp, best of both worlds for me.


----------



## Riplukelee (Aug 15, 2015)

5/8 year round works for me too. Went out Saturday and the shrimp were plentiful right off bells landing. Caught about a quart in 8 casts or so.


----------



## hawkdriver (Aug 16, 2015)

5/8 makes sense...gonna use it mostly for bait, but it would be nice to be able to keep shrimp to eat since the net would be legal size. Thanks y'all


----------



## WalkinDead (Aug 17, 2015)

If you want to catch shrimp for eating, the catch rate of a seine far exceeds the catch rate of a cast net for considerably less effort.  Just my thoughts on the matter.


----------



## jsborn (Aug 17, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with a Shrimp Pot? Are they legal in Ga and if so what size mesh is legal and what would you use for bait in one.


----------



## hmaadd (Aug 20, 2015)

5/8 is gonna gill a lot of smaller bait fish   atleast mine does

I went to a 1/4 x 1/2


----------

